# Assorted bugs



## orionmystery (Feb 19, 2013)

Onomarchus sp. katydid



IMG_8307 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

stink bug nymph



IMG_6553 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

mating planthoppers



IMG_6238 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

Viciria sp. mom with her spiderlings



IMG_6212 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

Epeus sp. with her spiderlings



IMG_5882 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

Mirid bug?



IMG_5869 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

moth



IMG_5858 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## Photographiend (Feb 20, 2013)

Great shots.


----------



## TheDeeDouble (Feb 21, 2013)

Really like the first Mama Spider.


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 24, 2013)

Great series


----------

